# Blurry Photos!



## G8trMom09 (Feb 13, 2012)

I recently bought a Nikon D5100 that I absolutely love.  So far, so good!  The only issue that I have, and it's a personal one, is that regardless of how focused a picture looks in the eye piece, they sometimes come out blurry.  I wear glasses, and I'm positive that's where the issue is coming from. It's happening with either lens I'm using...the 18-55MM and the 55-200MM.  I've read that there's an eyepiece attachment that magnifies only the center of the view finder...a DG-2. I'm curious if this would work for me?  Is there something else I can do?  If I use the live view, they're coming out just fine, because I can see the image larger and focus it better.  Thanks in advance for ANY advice!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 13, 2012)

Motion blur, or blur from being out of focus?

Examples would tell all


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 13, 2012)

green light should illuminate in viewfinder when your subject is in focus no matter if your eyes are or not


----------



## G8trMom09 (Feb 13, 2012)

Definitely not motion blur...it's out of focus blur.  And they're not out of focus a lot...just enough.  The pictures I've taken are of my daughter and I don't feel comfortable sharing them with the world...I'm sorry.  I know an example would help.  

LOL, 2Wheel.  The eyes definitely are losing focus.  I'll make sure to look for the green light next time...I've never noticed it before.  That would explain a lot.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 13, 2012)

G8trMom09 said:
			
		

> I recently bought a Nikon D5100 that I absolutely love.  So far, so good!  The only issue that I have, and it's a personal one, is that regardless of how focused a picture looks in the eye piece, they sometimes come out blurry.  I wear glasses, and I'm positive that's where the issue is coming from. It's happening with either lens I'm using...the 18-55MM and the 55-200MM.  I've read that there's an eyepiece attachment that magnifies only the center of the view finder...a DG-2. I'm curious if this would work for me?  Is there something else I can do?  If I use the live view, they're coming out just fine, because I can see the image larger and focus it better.  Thanks in advance for ANY advice!



Are you manually focusing?


----------



## G8trMom09 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am manually focusing.  The auto focus never gives me the result I'm looking for.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 13, 2012)

How about you take some general photos that aren't of your daughter then?


----------



## Dao (Feb 13, 2012)

Manual focus.  What about the camera diopter adjustment? The little knob close to the viewfinder?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 13, 2012)

What Fstop are you trying to manual focus At?


----------



## MReid (Feb 13, 2012)

Go back to auto focus and attack the problem from there, to achieve sharp focus.....
if the problem persists.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 13, 2012)

Might try adjusting the diopter adjustment on the eyepiece of your camera.  Instructions are in the owner's manual.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 13, 2012)

G8trMom09 said:
			
		

> I am manually focusing.  The auto focus never gives me the result I'm looking for.



Try using auto focus. Change it to af-s and use a single focal point. You'd probably have to change the focus area too but I'm not sure. You can change all that by hitting info and scrolling though the stuff on the LCD. It's hard to manually focus since the viewfinder isn't made for it. Autofocus is usually pretty accurate but it takes practice. If your photos are blurry from manual focus then your aren't getting the results you want either. 

When you get the camera its set up for auto everything which means the camera is deciding what to focus on and wi use a bunch of focus points to try and get it all in focus. Not the best thing!!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 13, 2012)

We here on TPF like to call that blur "Artsy".


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 13, 2012)

G8trMom09 said:


> I am manually focusing.  The auto focus never gives me the result I'm looking for.


Well that's obviously not working for you either...


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 13, 2012)

What kind of "look" is there to get with autofocus that you don't like? The "in-focus" look? 

I don't get it


----------



## TMBPhotography (Feb 13, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> What kind of "look" is there to get with autofocus that you don't like? The "in-focus" look?
> 
> I don't get it



that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 13, 2012)

First things first, adjust your diopter. You can also zoom in when in live view to focus more accurately manually, as well as trying Single-Point AF. If your getting slightly blurry pics with your kids, it's possible your kids are not being perfectly still, maybe try a faster shutter speed.


----------



## ishootmuscles (Feb 13, 2012)

Working with eyeglasses can be tricky. I was facing the same problem, many years ago.
If there is nothing wrong with your camera settings, switch to contacts.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 14, 2012)

G8trMom09 said:


> I am manually focusing.  The auto focus never gives me the result I'm looking for.



Autofocus is faster and more accurate than manual focus in most cases.  It's possible that you simply need to learn how to use it.  Your camera has a few different AF modes that are described in detail in the manual.  Please post some sample photos.  They don't have to be photos of your daughter.  Point the camera at the refrigirator and start shooting


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd like to see samples too. 

I'm thinking about back&front focus but...


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 15, 2012)

orunraandoreo said:


> I'd like to see samples too.
> 
> I'm thinking about back&front focus but...



I'm thinking most most likely user error but we won't know without samples.


----------



## jriepe (Feb 15, 2012)

Bossy said:


> What Fstop are you trying to manual focus At?



Don't think this would be a factor as your aperture does not not stop down until the shutter button is depressed.  Don't know how many focus points there are on a D5100 (eleven?) but in auto focus you may have the wrong point chosen where the camera is focusing on something other than the subject.  

Jerry


----------



## jriepe (Feb 15, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> We here on TPF like to call that blur "Artsy".



Isn't that the truth.  Well I, for one, don't.  But those images do seem to get the most rave reviews so maybe I'll start shooting out of focus images or maybe just images where 1/100th of it is in focus because the shallow DOF images seem to be masterpieces also.  I'm thinking a couple six packs of beer before my next outing plus manually focusing should help me achieve the results that most love.  Oh yeah and an f/1.8 lens.

Jerry


----------

